# Standard or reverse wires on a 95 Sedan Deville



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont ask me why but my boy wants to put some small wires on his 95 Sedan.
He's talkin 14's.
Whats his options? 14's? 13's? Rev? Standards? Wants to avoid the FWD wire though.

I think standards look good on alot of FWD cars.

But man reverse will stick way out on this one huh?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

14/7 14/6 standers


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

rev is gonna stick out hella bad , since the car is fwd


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

dont go for 14x7 do 14x6, u might have to grind a lil caliper or use a small spacer. ull have to do STANDARD if u dont want it to stick out really terrible.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

just me but i can't stand the look of a standard wire wheel on any ride.
hell id just get some different kind of rims if i can't run reverse


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Feb 3 2008, 08:12 PM~9857055
> *just me but i can't stand the look of a standard wire wheel on any ride.
> hell id just get some different kind of rims if i can't run reverse
> *


i think the same way, but because of the size n shape of this car, the standards dont look as bad as people would think.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 4 2008, 03:25 PM~9863209
> *i think the same way, but because of the size n shape of this car, the standards dont look as bad as people would think.
> *


14X6 standards on the FWD homie


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i still got these 13" standards, $150 with tires, no adapters or knockoffs.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Feb 4 2008, 04:06 PM~9863507
> *i still got these 13" standards, $150 with tires, no adapters or knockoffs.
> 
> 
> ...


they wont fit on a deville without alot of grinding...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 4 2008, 04:08 PM~9864086
> *they wont fit on a deville without alot of grinding...
> *


 :0 never mind that idea. lol! thanks.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 4 2008, 05:28 PM~9863220
> *14X6 standards on the FWD homie
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin good lux


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 4 2008, 05:22 PM~9864190
> * lookin good lux
> *


thanks...I know its not a fleetwood like i wish it was but i still love her..heres the new grill...comin along :biggrin:


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

This is what it would look like with 13/7s rev. I should have listened to Homeboyz and gone with 14/7 standards. I took them off the 2nd day I had them. Now riding on the original Caddy Vogue rims and tires.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Feb 4 2008, 07:06 PM~9864922
> *
> 
> This is what it would look like with 13/7s rev. I should have listened to Homeboyz and gone with 14/7 standards. I took them off the 2nd day I had them. Now riding on the original Caddy Vogue rims and tires.
> *


Yah them wheels stickin out dont look that sexy... i love the top, and them Vogues are straight gangsta....


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 4 2008, 08:08 PM~9864935
> *Yah them wheels stickin out dont look that sexy... i love the top, and them Vogues are straight gangsta....
> *


Thanks dogg :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 2 2008, 09:14 PM~9852025
> *Dont ask me why but my boy wants to put some small wires on his 95 Sedan.
> He's talkin 14's.
> Whats his options? 14's? 13's? Rev? Standards? Wants to avoid the FWD wire though.
> ...


 14x7 standards with 175/70/14 does he have the skirts too if so that the tricky part heres a pic of a female layitlow members car. Mine had a black top and bumperkit notice no skirts on this one. Like I said the hard parts the skirt it doesnt look right to me without them its to boxy


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 4 2008, 08:55 PM~9865398
> *14x7 standards with 175/70/14 does he have the skirts too if so that the tricky part heres a pic of a female layitlow members car. Mine had a black top and bumperkit notice no skirts on this one. Like I said the hard parts the skirt it doesnt look right to me without them its to boxy
> 
> 
> ...


Yup his the same as in pic. Looks like hes needin 14'6 in bak n 14'7 n front


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

if any of yall have 97-99 devilles i picked up some fenderskirts a while back but never had a chance to put them on, the ones i have are gold but can always be color matched for ur ride. PM me for pics


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 4 2008, 08:27 PM~9865721
> *Yup his the same as in pic. Looks like hes needin 14'6 in bak n 14'7 n front
> *


 just regular set of 14x7 standards 

you pop the moulding off from in the trunk cut the bottom of the quarter so it has no lip then reattach your moulding with 3m tape. To use the skirt you gotta make a new bracket or zip ties


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

14x17 standards is what I put on my 94' with a little grinding on the inside rear fender they fit fine until my 350 pound cousin rides with me! Then they rub a little bit! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSolow (Apr 29, 2021)

luxurylows said:


> 14X6 standards on the FWD homie


So how did u keep the rear tires from rubbing


----------

